# Coupla Quick Ribeyes



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2008)

I did a naked sear at 650* on these, then seasoned my wife's with kosher salt and cracked pepper and mine with Wolfe Rub Bold.  Sweet potato for me and my daughter and a russett for my wife.  Also some frozen COTB and a nice warm yeast roll.  Pretty good dinner!


----------



## atruckerswife (Jun 13, 2008)

Great pics, yummy looking, now I want steak at 6:30 am.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 13, 2008)

Larry,

Looks delicious! What is frozen COTB???

Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2008)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> Looks delicious! What is frozen COTB???
> 
> Al



*C*orn *O*n *T*he *C*ob


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2008)

you didn't grill it frozen did you?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you didn't grill it frozen did you?



No, it was cooked in water.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 13, 2008)

Well according to your explanation you had

*C*orn *O*n *T*he  *B*ob


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2008)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Well according to your explanation you had
> 
> *C*orn *O*n *T*he  *B*ob


 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## john a (Jun 13, 2008)

Not a pretty good dinner Larry, a damn fine dinner I would say.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Now that is a fine looking steak!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 13, 2008)

Good stuff Larry, just the way I like them. Not so sure about the corn on the Bob though.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 13, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Good stuff Larry, just the way I like them. Not so sure about the corn on the Bob though.



This from a guy who has problems remaining upright.


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Well done!!!
Does Bob grumble when you freeze his cob?   I can't keep up with the gay shenanigans that go on. :roll:


----------



## knine (Jun 13, 2008)

nice steaks there . would love that right now !


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 13, 2008)

Steak & Bobs MMmmmmmmm


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 13, 2008)

Outstanding Larry, cooked to perfection! I was going to smoke something on fathers day but have now changed my mind. I think I'll grill up some ribeyes and sweet potatoes. For the taters I'm going to try adding a little brown sugar in with the butter as surfin sapo suggest in one of his vids. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 13, 2008)

WOO WOO cRaCkEd pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Juicy.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2008)

Was the reverse seared? It looked fantastic!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2008)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> Outstanding Larry, cooked to perfection! I was going to smoke something on fathers day but have now changed my mind. I think I'll grill up some ribeyes and sweet potatoes. For the taters I'm going to try adding a little brown sugar in with the butter as surfin sapo suggest in one of his vids. Thanks for sharing.



I sprinkled some WRO in with the butter on those (a first) and it was great!  I've done it on grill sweets before, but not baked!  




			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Was the reverse seared? It looked fantastic!



No, these were too thin and I was in a hurry!


----------



## Unity (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice meal.

--John


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice Nice Nice!!!! we think alike... I made some of them too... Good Job Larry!!!


----------

